# Yellow Peppers?



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey,

can bunnies have yellow peppers?

Thanks,
Silvie


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 9, 2007)

I know red bell peppers are safe, not sure if the color would make a big difference or not...


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they are all safe :biggrin2:Then again, i learned recently that corn can cause probs so wait til someone else confirms it. I'm pretty sure I gave some but I can't remember :?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, thanks!

Im going to go ahead and give them a little bot, because I saw green peppers are safe, and if Katie is saying red are, I dont see why yellow wouldnt be :biggrin2:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 10, 2007)

Neato, this is news to me. Max will be getting a new eat-ible this week!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I hate to say it this way, but they had some and it didnt hurt them.

lol.

Be sure to introduce it slowly .


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 10, 2007)

I give our crew sweet peppers which includes green and yellow. They like 'em.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2007)

Really? Mine give me the butt for offering them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2007)

So the bell peppers I give the gps is ok for the buns???? :biggrin2:


----------



## tamnjo (Nov 11, 2007)

i wouldnt see why not:brownbunny


----------



## Spring (Nov 11, 2007)

I sometimes give my guys green pepper. Has anyone's bunniesever had any bad reactions or gas from it? I'm always a bit tentative to feed them it too much or too oftenin case they get gassy from it.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 11, 2007)

I know they can really mess with some people's stomachs and give them gas. Most things that are gassy for humans end up being 10x gassier for bunnies in my limited scope...


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 11, 2007)

My guys get bell pepper scraps all the time. I use them for cooking people food all the time, so they get all the bits I don't use. 

I have yet to see a negative reaction, and all of my buns seem to really enjoy it.

--Dawn


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 11, 2007)

Two of mine have green and yellow peppers and they're fine, no gas. Although my two mini lops have never had gas from any veggies. I keep trying Leo with peppers but he refuses to eat them. I think it's just because they are quite a strong taste and he is still very young. I noticed that Starsky & Lacey's taste buds have adapted as they got older and they eat a lot more of a variety than they used to


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

bo never has liked them. I think he's just super sensitive to smells and tastes. Of course he's the bunny who thinks strawberries are evil and thumps them into the mooshy mess that squeezes through the cage floor...... :?

Otherwise, I'm sure they are safe - except for the gas thing. I really don't give them those sort of things anyhow.


----------

